# Must be Nice



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I will have to dream about this one .:jawdrop: 










Would be the life for me .


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

breath-taking. I couldn't afford either of the dingy's he's carrying


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I guess they have a crane of some sort on there to get those Buggers in the H2O .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I see ya found my Little boat. Wait till ya see my beeg one.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Awesome!! Yea me neither bassn. Nice pic KOZ.


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

I am pretty sure that is Greg Norman's yacht Aussie Pride. It would be nice to make as much fishn as he does golfn.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

My dream boat, 40' Luhrs Convertible.










Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sweet sharkbite . When you get it , need a mate . I'm there .


----------

